# Momma's Buck Saw



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Made momma a nice little buck saw:









That be a 12 inch blade! Cute little thin, an yup ya could use it. I'm perty sure it'll hang on the wall as a decoration though!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Nice I need one of those.I tried using a saw to cut a tree limb hanging over our fence,too hard for me.I get those parts at hardware store.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

That's a dandy! Nice work. :beercheer:


----------



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

Heck of a fine job!!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I've done a lot of log splitting in my few years, but I've never used a buck saw to cut logs to length (I know right!?). What is the lengthwise wood stick for? Also, looks great Old Coot!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

That en be used ta tension the rope what in turn tensions the blade. Tighter ya twist it the more tension on the blade.

Ya gotta hit a happy medium, not enough tension an the blade buckles an twists, to much an yall can snap it.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> That en be used ta tension the rope what in turn tensions the blade. Tighter ya twist it the more tension on the blade.
> 
> Ya gotta hit a happy medium, not enough tension an the blade buckles an twists, to much an yall can snap it.


Thanks for the info Coot! :kiss:


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

have an old jack plane that my great. great granddad made including the hand forged blade. you can't seam to dull it. also tool bow that is about 30 by 30 by 4 feet covered in zink plating sealed so that it sat in flood waters and nothing inside got wet! most things aren't made like that any more.


----------

